

Ars vs. the $4,500, 12 meter Ethernet cable - techwatching
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/ars-prepares-to-put-audiophile-ethernet-cables-to-the-test-in-las-vegas/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29

======
lee_ars
It'll actually be a 1.5m, $338.75 Ethernet cable—couldn't quite swing the
expense on the Diamond model, so went with the Vodka, which is Audioquest's
second-highest model.

------
CyberDildonics
I think I would rather take half a dozen dual 10gb ethernet cards and a full
10gb switch.

